# Best Toiletries Holder



## SCPSCP (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello,

I'm going backcountry camping as a part of a camping program, and from my experience so far with camping, I am not sure what the bathrooms are like out there if there are any. I was told that showers and bathrooms would be limited. Now I want to buy a toiletries holder to put all my junk in including stuff like toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo bottles, soap, etc in there, but I'm not sure which would be the best. 
My concerns: If I get a hard one, like a plastic or metal one, would it still be possible to fit it in a hiking backpack that I'd be carrying around? Like would it be efficient?
I've also seen some mesh type bags - though I'm not sure if the bathrooms available would have hooks to put them on. I certainly don't want to leave my stuff on the floor. 

From all you backcountry people, what do you think?


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

They're pricey as hell, but I highly recommend Pelican cases for just about everything you need to pack for camping. Super rugged construction coupled with a lifetime guarantee make them a winner in my book. This one, with the MOLLE loop system, would be readily adaptable to a backpack.


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

It really depends on what kind of backcountry camping you’re doing. If you’re hiking go light weight. Separate ziplock bags. In base camp I like Something like Eagle Creek toiletry bags. They have a big hook and can be hung from a stall door or the side of the sink. 
Keep it simple. We carry light weight bandanas to use as wash cloths because they dry fast.


----------



## laytonroofing (Jul 2, 2020)

I agree with lightweight - travel bags or zip locks.
www.laytonroofingpros.com


----------

